# man survives grizzly attack



## smokerjim (Jun 3, 2019)

a man survived a grizzly bear attack using only a 22 cal. pistol, unfortunately his friend didn't make it with, found mauled with a gunshot wound to the knee


----------



## JJS (Jun 3, 2019)

Survival of the fittest


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 20, 2019)

LOL---Survival of the "Fastest".

You don't have to outrun the Bear---Just outrun your Buddy!

Bear


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 20, 2019)




----------

